# Trennen der Verbindung durch PC-Runterfahren?



## Amitl (14 September 2004)

Hallo,

habe hohe Rechnung als Int-by-Call-Benutzer.

Es waren für mich kurze Einwahlen, wonach ich getrennt und den rechner herunter gefahren habe. Ganz sicher. Mehrere Male wurden knapp 24 Stunden abgerechnet.
Vorher habe ich an der Eumex704 LAN Einstellungen geändert und versucht, rbot sowie korgo zu entfernen.

Kann es wirklich sein, dass eine Verbindung (wie arcor jetzt behauptet) weiter läuft, obwohl man den PC sogar ausschaltet und vom Stromnetz trennt ?
Was kann ich machen?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 September 2004)

Amitl schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es wirklich sein, dass eine Verbindung (wie arcor jetzt behauptet) weiter
> läuft, obwohl man den PC sogar ausschaltet und vom Stromnetz trennt?


Laß dir das schriftlich geben , wenn die das bestätigen, wärs was für die Presse:  "Arcor glaubt an Geister" ......

cp


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 September 2004)

Wie gehst Du denn über Arcor ins Internet? DSL oder ISDN? Bist Du schon länger bei Arcor Kunde? Hattest Du so ein Problem vorher schonmal?

Bei der Eumex 704 PC LAN handelt es sich ja um eine Telefonanlage mitsamt DSL-Modem, die auch als Router verwendbar ist. Wenn die entsprechend konfiguriert ist, dann ist es grundsätzlich denkbar, dass sie eingewählt bleibt bzw. die DSL-Verbindung aufrecht erhält.


----------



## Amitl (14 September 2004)

*ISDN*

Es ist eine ISDN-Verbindung; bisher gab es keine Probleme (also surfe erst seit einem halben Jahr überhaupt).

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 September 2004)

Sind die Daten für die ISDN-Einwahl auf der Eumex hinterlegt oder ist auf Deinem PC eigens eine Einwahl konfiguriert? Bist Du von Beginn an Arcor-Kunde?


----------



## Amitl (14 September 2004)

*Verbindung läuft unbemerkt weiter?*

Ja, bin von Anfang an bei arcor, aber nur als by-call-Nutzer.

Die Verbindung für die Einwahl ist auf dem Rechner konfiguriert (XP home)
unter Verbindungen (was früher das DFÜ-Netzwerk war).

Kann es nicht auch sein, dass ein Abstimmungsproblem zwischen Telekom(Eumex) und Arcor (Abrechnungsdaten) besteht, dergestalt, dass das Trennen der Verbindung durch meinen PC einfach von der TK-Anlage nicht richtig verarbeitet wird? Also evtl. Fehler bei Eumex/Telekom ??


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2004)

*Re: Verbindung läuft unbemerkt weiter?*



			
				Amitl schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es nicht auch sein, dass ein Abstimmungsproblem zwischen Telekom(Eumex) und Arcor (Abrechnungsdaten) besteht, dergestalt, dass das Trennen der Verbindung durch meinen PC einfach von der TK-Anlage nicht richtig verarbeitet wird? Also evtl. Fehler bei Eumex/Telekom ??


Letzteres eher nicht. Die 704 LAN ist doch aber mit DSL ausgerüstet, warum also ISDN? Und wie ist der PC mit der Anlage verbunden? per Modem (= analog)? Da stehen doch nur 4 analoge Ports zur Verfügung, oder? Ein ISDN-Anschluß ist m. E. auf der privaten Seite nicht vorhanden. Allenfalls ist noch der S0- Bus vom NTBA durchgeschleift. Im Falle, dass der Anschluß an ein Modem im PC erfolgte: das trennt zuverlässig, spätestens sobald der PC abschaltet. Kann man an der Kanalbelegungsanzeige prüfen: Modemverbindung aufbauen (1 Kanal belegt); PC abschalten: Kanal muss freigegeben werden. Das gilt auch, wenn eine "CAPI 2.0" auf die USB-Schnittstelle gesetzt ist und der PC darüber ISDN spricht. Ist der PC aus, legt die Anlage regelmäßig sofort auf, weil das Protokoll nicht mehr steht. Das läßt sich ebenso testen.

Bei ISDN gibt es im Prinzip "Umstecken am Bus" im laufenden Gespräch. Die Funktion liesse wohl theoretisch ein Halten der Verbindung zu. Habe ich aber bei ISDN-Boards noch nie gesehen und ist an der Anlage m. E. nicht möglich.

M. Boettcher


----------

